# Where to Register for Cloth Diapers?



## QTRANDI (Nov 19, 2006)

Where is the best place to register for cloth diapers? We've looked into this place: Go Baby Green we don't want "one" specific type of diaper being our first child... we'd like an array to see what will work best for us and the baby...... so am thinking of a website that has tons of different ones???

thanks in advance -
Randi


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

I used myregistry.com. You can register for anything from any website. Then you can mix and match your diapers and much as you want!


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

Don't get your hopes up. Most people don't like buying cloth diapers _or_ shopping online, so you're not likely to get a whole lot. I used wishlist.com with #1 (and had 2 people buy off it) and will be using amazon.com with this one in hopes of attracting a few more people.


----------



## levans (Jun 20, 2006)

you can create a registry at www.cotttonbabies.com
They carry many popular brands of cloth diapers, including prefolds, Bummis covers, BumGenius diapers, and more.
good luck, I hope people get you lots of diapers!!


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

I registered at Cotton Babies, too. They have a great selection, and free shipping on orders $74.95 & up. No one bought anything from there, though.









Another great place that I have ordered from is Nicki's Diapers They have free shipping on lots of individual items with no minimum purchase (i.e. covers, pockets, wet bags, etc.) I didn't register there, but I have bought things from that site with no issues at all.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat* 
Don't get your hopes up. Most people don't like buying cloth diapers _or_ shopping online, so you're not likely to get a whole lot. I used wishlist.com with #1 (and had 2 people buy off it) and will be using amazon.com with this one in hopes of attracting a few more people.

I second that. I registered for cloth. Got Huggies and Pampers. No cloth (other than what I bought). Was actually told that cloth diapering was crazy and I'd only last a week doing it. Although we do mixed because I haven't found a diaper I like for nighttime.


----------



## paintingmom (Nov 20, 2007)

If you have an amazon wishlist you can add a button to your browser that will let you add cloth diapers from any website. Everyone feels comfortable with Amazon.









We've even added the option to our products to make it super easy.


----------



## JenniferLovie (Oct 27, 2008)

I used www.Jilliansdrawers.com Some people bought me stuff from there, but we're going to end up buying most of our stash. I had a few friends who CD who bought similar to what I had registered for but off of their favorite sites so I just removed the similar things from my registry.


----------



## mjg013 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hopefully, you have friends who are supportive of cloth diapering. I registered with Nickisdiapers and with cottontailbabies and no one got me anything from there. Well, my dad did for Christmas. I really wanted Blueberries for the baby for Christmas so I registered with Blueberry but they don't have a registry you can sign in to you have to email it to people. I ended up just buying them from a friend who has a cloth diaper website.


----------



## dosergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

my registry is at amazon.com (although i haven't gotten to baby shower time or a point where anyone has gotten me anything yet)
because amazon works with so many other stores, you can add lots of the bigger name CDs to your list. i have BG and FuzziBunz on mine (i'm still researching)

mostly i plan on just buying those ourselves and letting everyone else buy things they are more comfortable with. i know people are going to be saying that i will never stick with it and it's impractical and what not. I am also going to add some completely natural type disposables to my registry because i want people to realize that pampers and such are not ok by me.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

seconding (thirding? fourthing?) amazon. i have prefolds, fitteds, and covers on my amazon registry. i like it because its a site people are familiar with. and seconding what pps have said about not getting diaps i've registered for. seems like all i've gotten are baby blankets and clothes 9neither of which we had registered for or need.. but people like to buy "cute" things.


----------



## mjg013 (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
seconding (thirding? fourthing?) amazon. i have prefolds, fitteds, and covers on my amazon registry. i like it because its a site people are familiar with. and seconding what pps have said about not getting diaps i've registered for. seems like all i've gotten are baby blankets and clothes 9neither of which we had registered for or need.. *but people like to buy "cute" things*.

Don't they know how cute fluff is!


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

thats what i think! there are some way cute diaps and accessories out there people...


----------

